# Vegas has a beard!



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

"Hey, Vegas. Do you have rabies?"









I DON'T EVEN KNOW.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Makes him look very professorial! And OMG, what nice WHITE teeth he has.:brushteeth: (Are you going to have to wipe his chin after meals now?)


----------



## Amy007 (Jan 4, 2013)

He's gorgeous!! I love the beard ^_^ his eyes are such a pretty colour


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Ha!! I love it!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> Makes him look very professorial! And OMG, what nice WHITE teeth he has.:brushteeth: (Are you going to have to wipe his chin after meals now?)


His teeth are sparkling! Even at 3 years old, not a bit of ick on them! Sometimes he needs it cleaned, but I just wait for the foodstuff to get crusty, then just slicker brush it out. I want to do this to his beard someday.










Awww yis.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

That last pic won't show for me


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

It didn't? D: How about this one?


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lol! That one works! You should totally do that.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I love his Rabies trick!!! I can't wait to show my husband that photo, he looks so badass!


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

OMG,( the teeth, the teeth ) the better to EAT you with, beard, makes him look like an old man.SOOOOOO Funny.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> It didn't? D: How about this one?


Yes, I can see it now, but I'd really rather_ feel_ it. (The beard, I mean f_eel the beard_.)


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

He reminds me of Othello or *******.


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

The progression of pictures is hilarious! He looks like the doggie version of Dr. Jeckyl and Mr. Hyde!!!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

amish vegas rocks! lol! he is awesome. i tell ya, i have been working on growing dude's ears and topknot and after seeing these photos it makes me wonder why because vegas looks so good. i'm so confused now! lol!


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

That's awesome!! I totally tried to give Sawyer a beard once, but accidently shaved it weird so I got rid of it 
I Love it though!!


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Part of the reason I'm leaning towards a male spoo is so I can play with his facial hair. Is that weird??? Lol


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

kcp1227 said:


> Part of the reason I'm leaning towards a male spoo is so I can play with his facial hair. Is that weird??? Lol


I don't have a beard, sadly, but when I'm thinking my world domination thoughts, I can just stroke Vegas'.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Muahaha together you and Vegas will conquer the world!!


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

I Love it! His expression is wonderful !


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh Yeah! He's definately "Da Man" LOL!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Vegas and Dizzy. Separated at birth?


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Looks kind of "hipster" to me - he needs some horn rimmed glasses.

Haha - LEUllman, I didn't even see your post


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Let the beard grow long enough he can be on Duck Dynasty!


----------

